# Finally...



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, finally got a few ducks this season. I've been out a couple times but this was the first time I got anything good enough to shoot. All about in an hour and a half. I'm going out to a different spot tomorrow and if nothing shows up, back to this spot I go.


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice black ducks ya have there, Gill! I'm sure they will fry up nice!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gill? And those are American Coot my friend.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy crap! It is Gill's little brother Bill! Nice american black ducks there tyke! Can't wait till we all meet up at da deer camp and shoot everything! IF IT'S BROWN ITS DOWN! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Who's this Gill fella? I take it I look like him haha

Those are coots, American Black ducks resemble mallards.

About four hours and we came back with 39 coot and one mallard hen.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

OHHH man! You guys got some really nice birds there! I think coot are some of the best eaters! When i eat mine i like to grill and season lightly with pepper and paprika. Taste resembles something that of venison back straps if done correctly. Gluck on your hunting and shoot more coots! :beer: :sniper: :rock:


----------



## goosehunt2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this a joke? Why would you want to shoot that many coots?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

goosehunt2010 said:


> Is this a joke? Why would you want to shoot that many coots?


cuz they are only the best eating waterfowl bird! Man people think that these birds dont taste amazing just because they are over populated and stupid. They are hands down the best tasting bird.


----------



## goosehunt2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hugeburrito I can't tell if you are being serious or being sarcastic. Either way if you want to go shoot coots it is fine with me, shoot them all for all I care. I just can't understand why you would wanna. Have fun.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh boys, limit In Wisconsin is 15 for coots.....


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i guess this is the first time i've ever heard of a mallard being the bonus duck..... :wink:


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

justquacky said:


> Oh boys, limit In Wisconsin is 15 for coots.....


I know, that's why the third person is the one taking the picture. We are perfectly legal.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

drakespanker12 said:


> i guess this is the first time i've ever heard of a mallard being the bonus duck..... :wink:


That's how you know when it gets bad 

We haven't seen a lot of ducks, there was one weekend that a bunch came through and we thought the migration for Wisconsin was done. We're not really seeing much flying around. Of course there's so many lakes that they could be on and we don't have fields to hunt.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's like i always say. "If a person wants to eat some of the best tasting duck he should try some coot." They are so tender since they dont fly around much. The meat practically melts in your mouth. I have encountered people who only shot mallards and pintails and teal...etc. Gave then a sample of my Coot Burritos and they have not hunted mallards since.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

i would have to say coots taste the best out of any waterfall and to top off and recipe you use always top it off with some sperm from a cows penis
:beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------

